# Newbie, just ordered my first Kimber



## dhwhitetx (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi all. My first post here. I just ordered my first Kimber, a Super Carry Ultra. Anyone have this model? I'm a little apprehensive, since I wasn't able to hold one before I bought, but man they sure look nice!

thanks for any comments, Don


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

People that have bought the Ultra Super Carry seem to love it!


----------

